# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Albino African Dwarf Frog

## porkchop48

I should if all goes well be picking up one this weekend. 

I have a 15 gal that I am going to work on setting up with Live plants, bare bottom, etc.  How many total should I put in the tank?

I would like to use some kind of filtration, will a sponge filter work? I use them in my axie tank because they work well, easy to clean and do not cause a lot of water movement. I just was not sure how well  they would work in a ADF tank.


any tips are appreciated.

----------


## Jen

Sorry but there is no such thing as an albino african DWARF frog (ADF) 

Albino coloration only occurs for African Clawed Frogs _Xenopus Laevis_.

There are no color morphs for ADF (African Dwarf Frogs_ Hymenochirus_) other than the natural coloring. 

What you see in the store is simply a mislabeled ACF that the store is trying to pawn off as a dwarf. 

This is a regular albino ACF that has the potential to grow up to 6 inches if female and 4 inches if male.

----------


## poison beauties

> Sorry but there is no such thing as an albino african DWARF frog (ADF) 
> 
> Albino coloration only occurs for African Clawed Frogs _Xenopus Laevis_.
> 
> There are no color morphs for ADF (African Dwarf Frogs_ Hymenochirus_) other than the natural coloring. 
> 
> What you see in the store is simply a mislabeled ACF that the store is trying to pawn off as a dwarf. 
> 
> This is a regular albino ACF that has the potential to grow up to 6 inches if female and 4 inches if male.


New morphs pop up every year so keep that in mind. Noone belived me for years about the albino or even axanthis FBT's to the point I had to pay out the bucks to get one and show it off.

I also know of one or two leucistic ones floating around.
Michael

----------


## Jen

Others will probably comment on this also, but as of this time there are no albino african dwarf frogs.  Hymenochirus is still only available in  the natural coloration.

----------


## porkchop48

> Sorry but there is no such thing as an albino african DWARF frog (ADF) 
> 
> Albino coloration only occurs for African Clawed Frogs _Xenopus Laevis_.
> 
> There are no color morphs for ADF (African Dwarf Frogs_ Hymenochirus_) other than the natural coloring. 
> 
> What you see in the store is simply a mislabeled ACF that the store is trying to pawn off as a dwarf. 
> 
> This is a regular albino ACF that has the potential to grow up to 6 inches if female and 4 inches if male.


 
I will have to disagree on this. And I am not disagreeing just to be difficult. I have seen pics of him and do not believe at all that he is a regular ACF. I know there is a big difference in the two as I have owed both in the past. I will get pics posted up as soon as he is in my posession. The pics I have see of him are not mine so i can not/ will not post them until I get my own pics. 

Believe me if I am proven wrong I will happily admit it. 

So will my set up be ok for him and a few of his buddies? I was not sure about the sponge filter.

----------


## Jen

IF this is an albino Adf, but I do not believe it tfrog, then a sponge filter should be adequate if cycled beforehand for a small colony of Adf, no more than 6 or so.  ADF are very sensitive to water conditions and are best added only to a tank with a fully cycled filter otherwise the filter takes weeks to build the bacteria colony which is actually what filters the water. Uncycled is pretty much just moving water around and making bubbles lol

I still believe that you are bring shown pictures of very young Acf and in that case a spongefilter would be insufficient (an integral designed for a 20 gallon would be better) and you could have no more than two but preferably one frog.

----------


## porkchop48

> IF this is an albino Adf, but I do not believe it tfrog, then a sponge filter should be adequate if cycled beforehand for a small colony of Adf, no more than 6 or so. ADF are very sensitive to water conditions and are best added only to a tank with a fully cycled filter otherwise the filter takes weeks to build the bacteria colony which is actually what filters the water. Uncycled is pretty much just moving water around and making bubbles lol
> 
> I still believe that you are bring shown pictures of very young Acf and in that case a spongefilter would be insufficient (an integral designed for a 20 gallon would be better) and you could have no more than two but preferably one frog.


 
if it ends up being a ACF I will not keep it. I don't really have the room for a tank of them so I will gift him to some one who wants him.

I know about cycling tanks and it will be set up and cycled before the frog is introduced. 

Even the head shape is different than a ACF.  The skin look is different as is the webbing on the feet. It is coming from a experinced hobbiest as well and I am pretty sure he knows what he is talking about.

----------


## poison beauties

Ok you talked me into it, I will take it off your hands. You have my addy. Just let me know when its on the way.

Michael

----------


## porkchop48

> Ok you talked me into it, I will take it off your hands. You have my addy. Just let me know when its on the way.
> 
> Michael


 
Geeze looks like I did not have to twist your arm too much   :Big Grin: 

Looks like sunday will be the pick up day if all goes well. 

I so hope I am not going to have to apologize for being wrong   :Confused:   But from pics I have seen I dont think I am going to have to  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Spoket

> I so hope I am not going to have to apologize for being wrong  But from pics I have seen I dont think I am going to have to


 Post the pics here, if albino dwarf excist i want one too  :Frog Surprise:   :Smile:

----------


## Terry

I have never heard of an albino ADF. If there is, I'd like one too, even though I am not a big fan of ADFs  :Frog Surprise:

----------


## porkchop48

> I have never heard of an albino ADF. If there is, I'd like one too, even though I am not a big fan of ADFs



Everything is set.  I will be picking up him and 8 others on Sunday.
The others are normal colored, but were bought from the same tank where he was found. 

So much for using the 15 gal.  I have a 20 long and a 29 gal so I will have to start moving some stuff around :-)

----------


## poison beauties

Is that to quarantine them for me? I thought your were sending it a little further south. Can't wait to see it.

Michael

----------


## porkchop48

> Is that to quarantine them for me? I thought your were sending it a little further south. Can't wait to see it.
> 
> Michael


 
Yes Michael I want to make sure they are in tip top shape before they come your way..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I think, he just might be staying at my house but I can give you first dibs on any babies down the road  :Big Grin:

----------


## porkchop48

It is official he does exsist ( did I spell that right?)

Pics coming soon.

----------


## Willynillyjilly

Ihave an Albino African dwarf frog the feet are webbed front and back

----------


## otofrog

I 'm not sure if they really are albino, but I have seen white/yellow dwarf frogs at my local pet stores. I think they could be xanthic or some other weird color morph that brings out yellow pigments. This is probably not right for most amphibians but usually if its white and you can see its veins if most likely albino or something else like that.

----------

